# Mon power book ne démarre plus



## orphee (19 Mars 2007)

Mon power book ne démarre plus. Je pensais que c'était à cause du disque dur plein, je l'ai nettoyé à fond, en le démarrant en target. Depuis que le disque est moins plein, j'essaie de le démarrer en mode normal, il ne se passe toujours rien. 
Desespérant...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2007)

orphee a dit:


> Mon power book ne d&#233;marre plus. Je pensais que c'&#233;tait &#224; cause du disque dur plein, je l'ai nettoy&#233; &#224; fond, en le d&#233;marrant en target. Depuis que le disque est moins plein, j'essaie de le d&#233;marrer en mode normal, il ne se passe toujours rien.
> Desesp&#233;rant...


 
Bonjour.....

quek powerbook as tu ? 

quel syst&#232;me se trouve sur ton DD ? os X ? 

quand tu dis rien ne se passe, c'est &#224; dire ? tu as quel &#233;cran ? noir, gris avec le logo apple, bleu avec un logo de dossier et un point d'interrogation ? 

entends tu le "son" de mise en route ? 

as tu essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur ton cd/dvd d'installation ? 

quand tu appuyes sur "alt" au d&#233;marrage, as tu l'&#233;cran bleu avec le choix du syst&#232;me ? 

as tu tent&#233; un reset de la pmu/pram/nvram ? 

&#224; +


----------



## orphee (23 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ton message de réponse et tes questions. Voici les miennes:


quek powerbook as tu ? G4

quel système se trouve sur ton DD ? os X ?  Oui

quand tu dis rien ne se passe, c'est à dire ? tu as quel écran ? noir, gris avec le logo apple, bleu avec un logo de dossier et un point d'interrogation ? 

L'écran reste noir

entends tu le "son" de mise en route ? 
OUI, puis un déclic qui n'aboutit pas à la mise en marche, l'écran reste noir.

as tu essayé de démarrer sur ton cd/dvd d'installation ? 
Non

quand tu appuyes sur "alt" au démarrage, as tu l'écran bleu avec le choix du système ? 
OUI, mais puisque je ne sais pas me servir de cet écran j'ai évité !

as tu tenté un reset de la pmu/pram/nvram ? 
Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire. Peux tu ?



Orphee


----------

